# Did I Just Get Hacked?



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just opened the site and it told me to change my password, because it way 180 days old. Is this a legitimate security feature, or is my account about to be used to do some nasty things?

Anyone?

Funlad3


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

its legitimate, has happened to me twice so far.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It happens every six months, or is at least supposed to happen every six months. It's legit.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks you two!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

just got hacked haha by me!!!! lol jk but there is this website omegl and it just connects you to random chat with people totally reminded me of what me and my friend were doing. would talk to people just saying messed up funny stuff then after a little bit when they get really mad say well thanks for sticking around just long enough for me to hack your computer


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Rev, how old were you when you did this?


----------

